# DTS Headphone X



## Dean89 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi again guys!

So I recently brought an Asus FX504GM laptop that came with DTS® Headphone: X® It never actually worked so I followed a guide to uninstall it and reinstall it, the only thing is the guide doesn’t say how to reinstall it..... what I do was click start right click on the DTS® Headphone: X® And uninstall, it then uninstalled and now I have no idea how to reinstall it, any ideas?


----------



## flmatter (Aug 23, 2018)

Download  the dts drivers from asus. It maybe under audio dts or under utilities


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 23, 2018)

flmatter said:


> Download  the dts drivers from asus. It maybe under audio dts or under utilities



Ive tried, after installing the component driver “this literally just flashes up a black box after install” restarted my laptop, then installed the other one “shown below” tells me then to go to the MS Store and download it, but there’s nothing on the store....


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 23, 2018)

before installing DTS component driver, you need to have the Realtek UAD 8396 driver from ASUS for the FX504GM installed first.

direct MS store link to DTS Headphone X UWP app (sometimes you gotta ask alanfox2000 about these audio enhancer softwares)

also you need to be using a recent version of Win10 (v1709 or higher) to download & install it from the MS store (the LTSB 2015/2016 versions of Win10 don't support UAD drivers nor UWP apps, except for the upcoming LTSB 2018 release which is based on the upcoming 1809 RS5 release due out in autumn 2018)
plus you need to connect a pair of either earbuds or headphones for the DTS headphone x app to really take effect
otherwise DTS app will display DTS Studio sound interface instead when using built-in laptop speakers

see ASUS FAQ on DTS Headphone X
https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1036648


----------



## Dean89 (Aug 23, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> before installing DTS component driver, you need to have the Realtek UAD 8396 driver from ASUS for the FX504GM installed first.
> 
> direct MS store link to DTS Headphone X UWP app (sometimes you gotta ask alanfox2000 about these audio enhancer softwares)
> 
> ...




Ok, so I completely wiped the laptop back to factory, now the DTS software is working, but now Realtek or the sound manager won’t recognise my headset mic, which is connected by the single jack port, the headset sounds fine, but now the laptop will only pic up my internal mic on the laptop, and yes I’ve gone to the recording devices and tried to configure the Realtek(R) microphone as a headset with mic but all it’s doing is picking up the internal mic....! 

EDIT: I just plugged in my usb snowball ice mic and it’s showed up and works no problem, so guess maybe the jack port on here is purely for external speakers only and not mic when DTS is enabled, if I uninstall DTS then the headset and mic both work but it still don’t show in the recording devices, so weird :/


----------



## erpguy53 (Aug 24, 2018)

it seems your ASUS FX504GM notebook PC uses a "combo" jack/port for headphone & mic (I almost despise these) which sort of confuses things for certain hardware
I kinda like the older laptops better that had a separate jack for the mic and a separate jack for headphones/ext. speakers


----------

